# bearded dragon eye probs



## JACDORE (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi guys, not sure if this is the right area to ask but here goes

Does any-one have any ideas on why my bearded dragons eye keeps watering, usually when eating, the whole eye seems full of a watery clear substance, much more than normal.

Cheers

Ju xx


----------



## robert19 (Feb 26, 2012)

im not 100% sure but it could be a eye infection..hopefully some1 will comment and know why but i would go and get it checked out at a reptile vet


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's a vet's issue as no matter what way your told it will still be a visit to the vet's.


----------



## JACDORE (Oct 12, 2009)

Just to let you know I have gone ahead and booked her into the Reptile Vet Specialist near us, well about 40 miles away but they are one of the best. Spoken to a Reptile Shop today that I fully trust with their knowledge and they also say sounds like an infection, possible conjunctivitis and will need a vet, so as I say she is booked in Tuesday morning. Could of been today or Monday afternoon but each day hubby is at work then and I cant drive, so Tuesday it is. Spoke to the nurse there and she said till then just do what im doing, bath in cool boiled water and only bath and wipe once, then completely throw each bit of wet cotton wool away to help stop further infection. That's what im doing anyway so feel good im doing right. Thanks guys x


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Jackdaw,

Your obviously doing the right thing going to see a reptile vet :2thumb:

This link is probably worth you reading through : victory:
Bearded Dragon Care Guide - bearded dragon eye infection


----------

